# How to create a package with pkg (pkgng)?



## Chris_H (Mar 23, 2014)

Greetings,

 I'm testing FreeBSD 9.2. I need to install an older nvidia-driver that in it's current form requires perl5.14. But 9.2 installs perl5.16. So, given that there isn't anything in perl5.16 that's different, that will make any difference with this package. I simply unpacked the package and changed all references to perl5.14.4 to perl5.16.3. According to pkg() `pkg create` allows you to make a package for installation, or adding, and _doesn't_ require that the package has been already installed. But my attempts in doing so have all failed. What gives?

`pkg create -f txz -m -o /usr/ports/packages/All` bombs, claiming that many of the files && and folders listed within +MANIFEST don't exist. No kidding, The package hasn't been created yet. How could they?! Sheesh.

Given that this package is no more that a "binary blob", that is simply copied to their respective locations. Why is this such a problem? I was told that pkg() was the best thing since sliced bread. But now I'm not so sure. Maybe I'm better off staying on 8.4-STABLE.

Thanks for any thoughts, or insight on this.

--Chris


----------



## devmazumdar (Mar 30, 2014)

Same problem for me - I need to create OSS packages and `pkg_create` doesn't exist  in pkgng - can someone please give me steps to create the +MANIFEST and the package files from a /tmp/prototype directory?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2014)

pkg-create(8) exists here.  It's a subcommand to pkg(8).  I don't know the details of using it, I use ports.


----------

